# Good dog food



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I’ve been feeding Ollie Vital Essentials raw freeze dry food. Is this a good or should I be feeding him something that also includes fruits or vegetables?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I do not have enough experience to answer this question, I can only say I feed lean meats, fruits and veggies. I am sure someone with more knowledge will see this to help you out though!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have never heard of that brand, but if it's only meat, I would also have veggies and fruit 
I feed my girls Stella and Chewy dehydrated patties, Geneva has a different diet because she had a bout with HGE three years ago, so she has kibble and Stella and Chewy, she eats apples and blueberries for her treats 
I home cook for Maddie and also give her Stella and Chewy patties, Maddie eats sweet potatoes, snap peas. Broccoli, Cauliflower and apples and blueberries for her treats


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whole Dog Journal has Vital Essentials on its list of recommended freeze dried raw so it's not awful. However, it looks like it uses supplements for the essential vitamins and minerals which I'm not thrilled about and for that reason I'd prefer Stella and Chewy or Primal over Vital.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I just bought some Primal treats which he loves so I look into the Primal dog food as well. And blueberries sounds like a treat he may like.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm a little late responding to this, but go to dogfoodadvisor.com. This is an objective site that rates dog food from 1 to 5 stars. You'll be surprised at what's rated 1 & 2!


----------

